# 410 backhoe reverser



## Digger26 (May 25, 2014)

Morning, I recently had a issue with my 410, while driving in forward or reverse, I would get a loud "bang" proceeded by no movement, (did not matter what gear I put it in, and gears not turning with clutch out) so I suspected broken gears in reverser, Have reverser out and NO broken gears, Only thing i did see was- prior to dis-assembly was about a 1/2 of end play. I do plan on pulling the trans cover and inspect input gear and counter shaft. Any suggestions would be appreciated and does any one know what the end play of reverser should be ( the service manual does not state it) Thanks, Richard


----------

